# iphone makes random calls



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

iphone 7plus makes random calls to some of my contacts while lying on the table. It has the latest software update.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.any-data-recovery.com/iphone-data/iphone-making-random-calls-how-to-fix.html

I hear it's a problem with most iphones


----------

